# Move to Cyprus



## Squid519 (Mar 1, 2017)

We are looking to move to Cyprus ( the Greek side ) and eastern end. Is there any protocols to follow eg registration, permission to live there, papers required etc etc. Any advice on renting property near avgorou/ ayia napa would be most appreciated.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, you need to apply for residency registration (MEU1 or yellow slip as its called) within 90 days of arriving. However the paper work required depends on your circumstances such as; are you planning on working here, are you retired and receiving a UK state pension. So you need to provide much more information before a more dedicated response can be given.
As far as rentals are concerned there doesn't seem to be so many around these days as owners are going for the more lucrative short term holiday rentals but try FSB Properties who are based in Avgorou, also Sold on Cyprus and Fox Smart sometimes have a few rentals available.


----------



## Squid519 (Mar 1, 2017)

My wife is retired with a state pension, I will be not retired , only 62 , but not working , we will be living on my military pension and my wifes state pension. Any advice is always welcome.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, unless matters change due to the dreaded Brexit, as your wife is in receipt of a UK state pension she will receive medical health care in Cyprus under the reciprocal agreement with the UK, and, as you will classified as her dependant, you will also be entitled to receive the state health care. However, before actually moving here it would be a good idea to arrange for an S1 form to be issued to her completed by the UK Health and Pensions Authority but ensure you are also named on the form as Immigration will need to see this. 
You will also need the originals and photo copies of:
Marriage certificate
Birth certificates
Proof of your wife's state pension.
Proof of your military pension.
Proof of any other income source.
Rental agreement for your Cyprus property
Passports.
When you arrive in Cyprus you have 90 days to request an interview with the area Immigration Office, which for the Eastern area is in Dherynia (easy to find). As the paper work differs depending on the reason for living here such as for work, education etc. You will need to advise them you are retirees and they will provide an up to date list of requirements for that category.


----------



## Squid519 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you for that information, what requirements? Such as? Do you know the current requirements?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

As far as I am aware these are the 'current' requirements for EU citizens, as the UK will no longer be a member state after March next year its impossible to say at this stage if restrictions or further requirements will be applied to UK nationals wishing to take up residency here, or for that matter any other EU country.


----------

